# How do I find someone who needs a Egg doner???



## jaybee246 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have been looking for someone who needs doner eggs and we could egg share. The problem I have is that I am 37 and a lot of hospitals cut off is 36. If you can find a known recipitant than the age is ok but thats not so easy. my clinic in Northampton will except known doners over 36 but it depend if the recipitant is able to travel. I can travel but it will depend on the hospital what their policy age is on known doners. Can anyone give me some ideas as I am running out of them fast! xx


----------

